# after the vet spays...



## teal (Oct 25, 2007)

How long does it take her to show, well, less "lets get together" behavior? My vet precautioned us not to put Ighee back into the mischief for 10 days. We keep the cages close so they can keep somewhat of a connection. The bucks remain highly interested, although I am sure part of the that is missing their cagemate.

Thanks


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Id personally keep her out at least until she was relatively healed. I know my boys play rough and you wouldn't want her to get in the middle of that so soon after major surgery.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Umm...once she has healed over you can start intro's. She has lost her uterus and is completely unable to concieve now.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

yup glindella's right, but rats heal fast, not sure if they heal fast after major surgery, but they heal fast.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> yup glindella's right, but rats heal fast, not sure if they heal fast after major surgery, but they heal fast.


They heal very fast from major surgery like a spay. BUT it all depends on what is used to close the incision. If it was internal dissolving stitches, and surgical glue...3-4 days approx. IF they used staples, _I find _that they don't heal as fast and then the staples are removed and the healing must continue from then.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

they use staples on rats?!? i didnt know that


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is Vesta's incison with the staples










Here is Rennie's incision with glue










I have a request in with my vet to not use staples unless completely necessary. I had too many rats pulling at them and stressed out. They left the glue incisions alone.


----------



## teal (Oct 25, 2007)

Yah, my vet used what she called internal stitches because of that. If it goes bad, I will post it.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

teal your siggy makes me laugh every time i read it!


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Your boys will continue to "think" they can get it on with her for about a week after being together. Once they realize that she no longer gives the scent that she's in heat or ready for them, they will start to leave her alone. But once in a while they may try and quickly realized, oh ya, not this one.


----------

